

Twitter sentiment of Airlines - lukas
http://blog.doloreslabs.com/2009/09/airlines-who-to-fly-with/

======
jrockway
Methodology?

My experience with flying are overwhelmingly positive (and I fly > 50k miles
per year), but Twitter does not give me enough space to say why I had a good
experience.

(My airline-related tweets are not descriptive enough to make conclusions
without knowing me; I say "arrived in HKG CX lounge" when flying KA, or "op up
to J" without mentioning the airline, etc. Both of these are obviously
positive experiences, but there is not enough data to really know what airline
I was speaking positively about.)

Generally, about half the flights I take are better than what I consider
average and about 99% of them are better than what most people consider
average. (It's been a long time since I've not been upgraded to F for free,
for example.)

Thinking back to my own very positive experiences, the situation either did
not fit into 140 characters (and I explained on FT instead), or it happened in
the air so I did not think to tweet it when I landed.

So I just have a feeling that the data is biased negative, and bigger airlines
are hit more negatively than smaller ones.

